# How big is your dog's crate (I'm a moe)



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

When I bought Otto's crate, I thought it was smaller than Morgan's for some reason. The store where I like to get big ticket dog items only had one size bigger, that one seemed jumungous. He was out of stock on a few things and could order me one. I wanted Otto out of the weenie crate he didn't fit in anymore.

For months I've been thinking I have a bigger crate. I lectured Morgan that she was going to have to give Otto her beloved crate then I spray painted it so it didn't have any rusty spots. I measured it to order a new crate liner, Morgan tried to eat the old liner. 42" x 28".

Then I measured the spot where his crate is to see how I'd have to move the furniture. Hunh? 42" x 28"

So I'm a Moe and I'm wondering if I need the jumungo crate or not???


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

mine is a 42x28x31. i'm trying to get an xtra large 54" crate but too expensive at this time.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Car carrier is 26". Bedroom crate is 36". Living room crate is 42" (simply b/c I got three 42"s all the same to match).


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

The one I have for Athena is 38-40 long and 30 high.It is a good size she can be in it with my teenager so I know she won't grow out of it. If only you could pen up a teenager......I think I could have gone larger but they seemed to be for the huge dogs.


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

kenya doesnt have a crate







she is already potty trained soo we didnt buy one 
but the vet said just in case we wanted one a 36' would be OK for her


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

I have 2 48's the one I got for the puppy has a divider.


----------



## oelgin (Jun 6, 2008)

Could you guys add the crate brand/s that you prefer too please?


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

Yukon's crate is 42" long and 30" high. I plan to get a similar one for the car.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

the two brands of crates i have are: Life stages and Petmate Petporter (airline approved)


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: oelginCould you guys add the crate brand/s that you prefer too please?


Sure...

Kenya - 5 year old GSD - 36" Precision Pet Folding Suitcase Crate
Coke - 2 year old large mutt - 42" Midwest Life Stages
Nikon - 15 wk. GSD - 36" not sure the brand b/c it's an old one a friend gave me, the kind you have to put together and then slide the pins into

Now, usually in the car I take two dogs at a time, so Kenya's 36" went onto the back seat of the car (b/c of the design it's the only one that works). Nikon still crams into his 26" plastic Kennel Cab, which stuffs on the back seat facing forward. His 36" crate is in the bedroom. So, I went out and bought two 42" Midwest iCrates (different name that Coke's original crate but honestly it's the same crate as the Life Stages and they were all the same price), so I now have three 42"s in a row in the living room even though technically Kenya and Nikon easily fit into 36"s. I assumed Nikon will need a 42" when he is done growing and I wanted three the same size.

Here, you can see my row o' crates behind him. I have a plain sheet across the top so it's more den-like. Kenya prefers a crate cover, so she's on the end in the corner. Coke goes in the middle, Nikon on the outside. It's my little doggy jail!





























Of all my crates, the 36" suitcase crate is by FAR the most handy AND the best quality/most sturdy. It is the most handy b/c it folds IN, not out like other "folding" crates. I can slide it onto the car seat flat and open it up myself (whereas the crate opened would no way fit through the door).


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Bedroom wire crate 42" (Midlands Lifestages) - More that enough room for Lancer at the moment.
Car crate - plastic 36" (Verikennel)- I anticipate this one will need to go up
Garage - plastic 42" (Verikennel)- This is the one he stays in during the day when I'm at work. 

He seems to still have plenty of room in either of the 42". I'm feeling the 36" is reaching it's useful period with Lancer.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I only have one and that is for Rogue, hers is 42x28x31. I got a great deal on it off of craigslist too, brand new for only 75 bucks! I was very pleased with it, especially getting it off of there. It was my deal of the year! I wanted a bigger one but really she only needs it until she can be fully trained and trusted in the house, so I am not expecting her to outgrow it by then.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I am not sure of the brand of ours, but it folds down as well. It is 42" long, 28" wide and 30" high. When we got it the thing was so much larger than Mandi...I referred to it as her room. Now she goes in and has just enough room to lay down on her side.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: AllieGThe one I have for Athena is 38-40 long and 30 high.It is a good size she can be in it with my teenager so I know she won't grow out of it. If only you could pen up a teenager......I think I could have gone larger but they seemed to be for the huge dogs.


Petmate plastic kennel.I also have the smaller Petmate wire one for my mutt Lexi.I was told the enclosed ones are better for GSD.They feel safer and theyfeel like they have a "Den" to get away from confusion.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Um, Lies, you have a back up for Nikon, right? Morgan had one of those slide pole things. It took her all of 3 nights to figure out how to take it apart. The first 2 nights were thundering rain so maybe she felt more secure the 3rd night










> Originally Posted By: LiesjeNikon - 15 wk. GSD - 36" not sure the brand b/c it's an old one a friend gave me, the kind you have to put together and then slide the pins into


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Thanks everyone! I was thinking maybe Otto is getting too big becuase his head touches when he sits. He can still stretch out if he wants but most of the time, he's curled upsidedown in one of the short walls.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my boy went from a travel crate to a 27.5-w, 28-h, 41L. he can still fit in this crate. the crate he uses now is 28-w, 36-h, 47.5-L. a Great Dan could fit in this one. i like my dog having room.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Nikon is looking great.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaUm, Lies, you have a back up for Nikon, right? Morgan had one of those slide pole things. It took her all of 3 nights to figure out how to take it apart. The first 2 nights were thundering rain so maybe she felt more secure the 3rd night


Nice!

He hasn't challenged it yet. Well, he started out in the Kennel Cab but that was when he threw those fits and actually rolled the crate! So we switched to a larger wire crate and voila! he slept through the night. He's never tried to get out, but I've always been leery of the door only having one latch...though it's really hard to open b/c I put it together with the door upside down so it opens against the wall, and the latch doesn't quite match up.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Yeah, now that you mention it, Morgan's first crate had one latch too. Never looked too solid for a GSD but I thought, oh she's a baby and a spooky baby from a shelter, she'll be fine until I can sand the rust off the big crate. Nooooo, I was sanding and spraying in March!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My boys use a 48x30x36, LxWxH, these are the cheapest things I could find at WalMart, probably made in China and with a new crate pan work just fine. 

My girls use 42x28x31 in wire crates. Yes their heads can hit the top. That's ok, they have plenty of room in there. These are either Precision, or Midwest. I like the kind with two doors as I need to put a lot of crates in a small area and I can be more creative with two doors. 

In the car I use 36 inch varikennels with wire grates on either side. Males and females can fit in them for transport. Puppies do fine in them too for transport or in the house. I can even get some of my bitches and my pups in the intermediate size.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a 42 x 28 x 31 (height) Precision, two door crate. We just removed the divider last week and gave her the full crate.

My pup is 4 1/2 months old and when she sits the tip of her ears touch the top. I was surprised as I thought this size would have been way too big and really wanted the smaller one. I'm now glad I bought the bigger one.

Right now I have it in my dining room doorway which exits onto the kitchen. Nicely tucked out of the way as we hardly use the dining room any more. Originally I thought that we had to turn it the other way thus the reason for the selection of the model with the 
two doors.

I have to ask what is a moe?


----------



## Doug P. (Aug 7, 2008)

Our Jeager is 6 months old....I built his pen,,,its 4ft long,,,4ft tall,,,,and 36 inches wide,,,lots of room for him,,,,total cost was about $20.00. built from 1 by 2 and 2 by 2....


----------

